# Santa Claus Stops By For a Visit



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Well It looks like Santa Claus made a late stop dropping off The Crew's new decoys. There are 70 boxes to be exact to add to the 25 boxes we already had. It's awfully nice to know that I won't be putting windsocks together on the way to the field this spring. We are also going to be sporting some new blinds this spring.



















Good thing we didn't order anymore as the trailer only had room from 3 more boxes. Thanks to a great Minnesotan for getting us a good deal so we could reach the 600+ mark this spring.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

95 boxes X 6/box = 570 decoys.... Not 600

HA HA..... JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Thats a hell of a nice looking trailer, and it definately looks expensive!
I cant wait to here the reports from all the FB guys, should be very interesting. Good Luck to you, and dont kill yourself putting all those heads on! KILL ******


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

all i have to say is...must be nice, must be damn nice


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ You guys are so money and you don't even know it!  I'm jealous.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can anyone really beat Santa??? How does he always know what to get?!?

Looks like you guys should have some fun this spring. Do you have slotted bags for those?


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

No slotted bags we've been hunting 12 dozen for two years and they aren't to beat up so we're hoping these will be the same story. Those are all paid for and we still have over 600 socks to sell so hopefully we'll be able to be make the 50 dozen mark by spring. I know were are stretching for the 600 mark but we have a dozen Hardcore Canada's that are going to get a paint job if it come to that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I wish ya luck!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Well I wish ya luck!


If these things live up to the hype I dont think they will need it, Chris! Atleast, thats what the GHG staffers say right?

Nice spread boys! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wasn't directing anything negative to the decoys...simply saying they're going to have fun with the new toys.

I love a new spread.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Dam want to go hunting? haha


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow!! Man thats just awesome. Best of luck to you.

If you don't mind me asking? How many guys are in your hunting crew? Must make some serious cash to buy that much. Also who supplied you? Can you let us small fries know or not.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

theres 4 or 5 of us that are in that group...none of us really make any mad cash right now....we just work are ***** off makin minimum wage so we can play hard. We also sold over 2000 other decoys and some other stuff to put to that. Its surprising what you can do with 4 guys that really really dedicate there time to goose hunting.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

WOW


----------

